# Forum in English  > News  > Computer security news  >  help

## alu

hii plz help ...
i am using internet explorer 8. when i open the defalt page is changed to www.fusionace.com  . every time i start pc faantivirus.db file not found is shown.

----------


## Ruthless

Hi *alu*!

Seems to be your system is infected, so follow these instructions:
http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=9184

----------

